# Will an Xbox live mic work on ventrilo?



## haggard1337

Or any other voice communication program.

I'm just curious, because I don't want to go out and spend money on a new mic, when zi can just use something I already own.

Thanks! 


-haggard


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Which Xbox mic is it?


----------



## haggard1337

Its an xbox 360 mic if thats what your asking.

The headset kind.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Does it look like this?






Or like this?









Those may not work as a PC mic, since with a PC mic, you either have two plugs, a green and pink one, or a USB connector.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Why don't you just try it out? I mean it's not like it will cost you anything to try it out and see if it works.


----------



## gamerman4

a typical computer mic-in jack uses a 3.5mm plug. The xbox 360 headset uses a 2.5mm jack. Without an adapter they wouldn't even work together but I doubt it would work at all since you would have to have a separate signal for both the headphones and the mic.


----------



## haggard1337

Heh, thanks, I'll try it out, but I doubt it'll work.


Thanks guys!


----------



## massahwahl

since the xbox controller works with windows, i bet somewhere someone has come up with a way to do this.


----------

